#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Dashlight lichtsturing

## cowbeast

Dag,

In een andere topic waren we enorm aan het afwijken dus ik heb even een nieuwe topic gestart zodat we even wat meer teweten kunnen komen over Dashlight... Ik heb zelf al met de 2 versie's van hen gewerkt... Controller 1 en 2... De Eerste versie was geheel gratis en had je full opties... Maar ik met dat je bij de 2de versie geen full opties meer hebt. Wat ik enorm jammer vind. Ik wil binnen kort een aantal DMX toestellen gaan aanschaffen... Ik dacht aan de bouw van een patchkast, scanners, movingheads,... Ik wil deze natuurlijk op een eenvoudige en goede manier aansturen. Ik dat graag via pc doen... 
Ik zou mij er graag willen in verdiepen...

Greetz Mathieu

----------


## moderator

Daslight werkt met de daslight dongle, getweak met andere dongles is leuk, maar zoals eerder al aangegeven. Hier geen onderwerp van discussie.

Ik ben zelf overigens in het bezit van een daslight dongle. Was nog niet op de hoogte van nieuwe soft, ga vanavond ff de nieuwe versie downen en meld me dan met mijn ervaringen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Dag,
> 
> In een andere topic waren we enorm aan het afwijken dus ik heb even een nieuwe topic gestart zodat we even wat meer teweten kunnen komen over Dashlight... Ik heb zelf al met de 2 versie's van hen gewerkt... Controller 1 en 2... *De Eerste versie was geheel gratis en had je full opties... Maar ik met dat je bij de 2de versie geen full opties meer hebt.* Wat ik enorm jammer vind. Ik wil binnen kort een aantal DMX toestellen gaan aanschaffen... Ik dacht aan de bouw van een patchkast, scanners, movingheads,... Ik wil deze natuurlijk op een eenvoudige en goede manier aansturen. Ik dat graag via pc doen... Ik zou mij er graag willen in verdiepen...
> 
> Greetz Mathieu



Daar had ik het in het andere topic dus ook al over :Frown:  Je krijgt nu alleen de voledige versie bij aankoop van een Daslight dongle... Hopenlijk veranderd dat nog :Smile:

----------


## cowbeast

Ja hoop ik ook... Die 3D view is veel mekelijker en beter geworden... Maar je kan de helft nie gebruiken omdat je maar een "trail versie" hebt.  Vind ik behoorlijk irritant

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik heb begin deze maand ook een Daslight pakket gekocht, dus incl. software/dongle/handleidingen etc.

Er staan ook 2 software programma's op de cd-rom, namelijk Daslight Virtual Controller en Daslight Virtual Controller 2. Maar ik krijg beide niet stabiel werkend.

Daslight Virtual Controller stuurt geen dmx uit, en Daslight Virtual Controller 2 werkt niet stabiel, crasht om de haverklap (zelfs na een herinstallatie van Windows, dus alleen Windows met Daslight software en zelfs ook op 2 verschillende systemen.

Herkenbare verschijnselen voor iemand?

----------


## cowbeast

@ Mark, heb je foutmeldingen gehad? Bij mij werken de 2 versies stabiel... de enigste verschijnselen die ik heb is dat de controller 2 maar half bruikbaar is omdat het om een zogezegde trail gaat. En wat bedoel je dan juist met niet stabiel werken... het blijven hangen van je systeem? Zo ja, mag ik een vrage wat voor pc je hebt (vooral grafishe kaart en geheugen intresseert mij  :Wink:  )

----------


## DJ nn

op het forum van daslight heb ik een gelezen dat de virtual2 en de nieuwe controller niet 100% compatibel zijn ... nog niet
dus misschien is het een soort beta versie die nog wat uitgebreid moet worden ?

werkt hij voor de rest toppie ? want ik vind daslight prijs/kwliteit het beste

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## cowbeast

Ja zou kunnen, maar het lijkt me niet logish dat ze hem al mee geven op CD bij de DMX box doe je toch niet met beta versie's... mss daarom dat je beperte toegang hebt bij de versie op de site... wie weet??

----------


## Mark-LED

Daslight heeft op de laptop gedraaid, Athlon van 2 gig oid, weet 't niet precies, iig wel een krachtig beestje. Probleem is gewoon dat de software (dus de beta versie) gewoon niet stabiel werkt, programma wil niet werken met XP en zogauw ik het venster groot maak, sluit ie zichzelf af met een foutmelding van windows eraan vast.

Daslight (dus niet de beta versie) ziet geen usb dongle, krijg er met geen mogelijkheid DMX uit.

Update die op de site staat al geprobeerd, geen verschil.

Andere pc waar ie aan gehangen heeft is een pc met een amd-64 processor, grafische kaart van 256mb, intern geheugen van 2 gig, genoeg iig om daslight op te laten werken. Ook daarop: zelfde probleem.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> @ Mark, heb je foutmeldingen gehad? Bij mij werken de 2 versies stabiel... de enigste verschijnselen die ik heb is dat de controller 2 maar half bruikbaar is omdat het om een zogezegde trail gaat. En wat bedoel je dan juist met niet stabiel werken... het blijven hangen van je systeem? Zo ja, mag ik een vrage wat voor pc je hebt (vooral grafishe kaart en geheugen intresseert mij  )



Hij geeft geen foutmeldingen of zo, neen hij werkt gewoon niet :Big Grin:  Je start hem op, en dat doet die vrolijk, dan wat fixures dr in, is ook geen probleem. Pan en Tilt bedienen, geen probleem. Dan strart je de 3D op, werkt ook gewoon. Maar als je dan pan en tilt beweegd, bewegen de head's op het scherm (3D) niet... :Confused:  

[128 MB videokaart, 1 GB geheugen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ]

1 ding weet ik wel, daslight 2 is nog lang niet klaar...

----------


## cowbeast

> Hij geeft geen foutmeldingen of zo, neen hij werkt gewoon niet Je start hem op, en dat doet die vrolijk, dan wat fixures dr in, is ook geen probleem. Pan en Tilt bedienen, geen probleem. Dan strart je de 3D op, werkt ook gewoon. Maar als je dan pan en tilt beweegd, bewegen de head's op het scherm (3D) niet... 
> 
> [128 MB videokaart, 1 GB geheugen ]
> 
> 1 ding weet ik wel, daslight 2 is nog lang niet klaar...



Ja maar zoals al reeds vermeld de controller 2 bevat een nieuwe versie van 3D viewer... en dat ik de beta versie... De controller 2 zelf van dashlight is af... maar de 3 viewer niet... alle zo heb ik het toch verstaan. Maar aan je pc kan het niet liggen.

BTW ik heb 1 vraagje... Mensen onder jullie spreken van 2 schermen... Hoe gaat dat in zen werk? Zou ik wel willen weten... vind ik wel intressant!

----------


## sfvb

Bijna alle nieuwere pc's hebben 2 video uitgangen op de video kaart,  hiir kan je dan 2 schermen op aansluiten. je kan dan bij de pc eigenschappen (rechtsklik op bureaublad) je schermen instellen dat ze bijde htzelfde laten zien, of je scherm uitbeiden, zodat al je 2 scermen naast elkar zet je er eigenlijk een grote hebt. Dan kan je de dashlight controller op het ene scherm laten zien en de 3D op het andere.

----------


## DJ nn

idd en je kan bij veel computers ook een videokaart bijsteken (of gewoon nieuwe erin) , zo kan windows XP tot 10 schermen gebruiken ...
en als je er 2 hebt zet je 3Dviewer op een scherm en je hoofdscherm met je schuiven op het andere ... kan je mooi je schow zien terwijl je "schuift".

en de 3Dviewer van daslight is dezelfde als die van sunlight ... en die werkt wel (is ook de nieuwere versie) dus het zou me verbazen dat de 3Dviewer niet "af" is. Of het licht eraan omdat het de demo versie is ... (Limited staat er bij het Stage setup ding)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## cowbeast

Wat dat dubbel scherm betreft... Ik zou niet weten of mijn Grafishe kaart die mogelijkheid heeft... 

Het gaat om een Nvidia FX GeForce 5700VE

----------


## Mark-LED

> Wat dat dubbel scherm betreft... Ik zou niet weten of mijn Grafishe kaart die mogelijkheid heeft... 
> 
> Het gaat om een Nvidia FX GeForce 5700VE



Ja, je hebt een VGA output en een DVI output, je moet dus zorgen dat 1 van je 2 monitoren een DVI input heeft. De schermen van de laatste tijd hebben dat meestal wel.

Maar goed: hoe krijgen we Daslight nu stabiel aan het werk?

----------


## sfvb

En als je geen DVi input hebt, kan je altijd er wel ergens eenverloop stukje krijgen, ik heb het zelf net ook eve geprobeerd met 2 schermen, en ik vind het veel fijner. je zou zelf met 3 schermen kunnen werken, eentje de faders, eentje de scene's en een voor de 3D. (dashlight 1 opnieuw gedownload, deze werkt wel goed ? )

----------


## cowbeast

idd Dashlight 1 werkt zonder problemen... maar heb je dan weer minder mogelijkheden... en heeft de nieuwste producten niet in zen database! 
Nu even voor die schermen daar... Ik ben enorm aan het twijfelen om gwn voor het werken met men pc geen 2 schermen te nemen... Ik heb nog 1 van een andere pc. Maar heeft geen div ingang dus ik ga zo snel mogelijk een overgang halen, maar ik heb nog wat praktische info nodig voor de gebruiksvriendelijkheid!
- Kan ik ook handelingen uitvoeren op het 2deschermen, zo ja... is dat doorschuiven met je muis of anders?
- Zij er dan 2 bureau bladen... dan bedoel ik 2 verschillende takebalken enz... of loopt alles gwn door, beetje te vergelijken met een 21 inch scherm en alles naast elkaar zetten, ofniet?
- Loopt je pc trager? Zo ja, veel of niet?

----------


## sfvb

-Kan ik ook handelingen uitvoeren op het 2deschermen ?

je kunt gewoon met de 2 schermen werken alsof het een lang scherm is, dus als je muis op het linker scherm uit het beeld gaat komt ie bij het rechter scherm naarbinnen

 - Zij er dan 2 bureau bladen?

dat kan je alemaal zelf instellen. als je je pc gewoon wilt gebruiken voor spelletjes en zo kan je hem ut beste op clone zetten, je ziet dan op beide schermen hetzelfde. als je dan gaat daslighten, kan je hem op dualvieuw zetten, je hoofdscherm (meestal de linkse) blijft dan hetzelfde, op het 2de scherm komt dan een leeg bureaublad daar kan je dan vanuit heet hoofdscerm venster heen slepen (zoals de 3D ).

 - Loopt je pc trager? Zo ja, veel of niet?

volgens mij niet, het schermen gedeelte word door e grafische kaart gestuurd en niet door de processor dacht ik. er zal dus maar weinig, of geen verschil zijn

----------


## DJ_matthias

> - Loopt je pc trager? Zo ja, veel of niet?
> 
> volgens mij niet, het schermen gedeelte word door e grafische kaart gestuurd en niet door de processor dacht ik. er zal dus maar weinig, of geen verschil zijn



als je grafische kaart het niet haalt (bijvoorbeeld bij veel acties/bewegingen/kleuren/vormen/... in de 3D view) kan het wel zijn dat ie gaat haperen. 
dit ligt dan aan het videogeheugen in de kaart.

EDIT: kzie dat je 128mb hebt... dan haalt ie het normaalgezien wel  :Wink: 
nog een kleine hint ivm de schermen: zorg dat je twee evengrote schermen hebt! 
als ik een tweede monitor(1024X768) bij op mijn laptop aansluit (1280X800) dan wordt op de laptop het beeld zeer lelijk uitgerokken en op de monitor komt het beeld er mooi door... heb al alles geprobeerd om het aan te passen maar het blijft zo! uitkijken dus  :Wink: 

EDIT2: zo ziet het eruit met de avolites pearl simulator + Visualiser
de visualiser is op scherm 2 geplaatst, de instellingen zijn dus dualview

----------


## DJ nn

> als ik een tweede monitor(1024X768) bij op mijn laptop aansluit (1280X800) dan wordt op de laptop het beeld zeer lelijk uitgerokken en op de monitor komt het beeld er mooi door... heb al alles geprobeerd om het aan te passen maar het blijft zo! uitkijken dus



dit is niet waar ... (bij mij toch) 
mijn laptopscherm (1024x768) wordt bij grotere niet uitgerokken maar ik moet dan naar de rand van mn scherm en dan schuiftie op ... (moeilijk om uit te leggen)
en je moet je ander scherm op dezelfde resolutie instellen als je laptop scherm en dan doet hij het perfect (bij dus toch  :Stick Out Tongue:  )


en voor je tutorial ... ik heb ook nog niets gevonden maar het is niet zo moeilijk om mee te werken vind ik (met 2 schermen toch niet)

ik heb ook iets gelezen van 3 schermen: faders, 3D, scenes
bij mij zitten de scenes in het faderscherm met een tabje ... niet soms ?
je moet me eens uitleggen hoe jij het fixt ... (als ik dan ook m'n sturing heb ga ik mn oude computer wat opkrikke tot goede licht PC)
weet je btw ook prijzen voor een videokaartje dat geschikt is voor DAS ?

grtzz DJ nn

EDIT: het is er blijkbaar niet meer ... maar ik zou het toch graag weten, ... anders stuur je maar berichtje

----------


## sfvb

ik neem aan dat het met 2 schermen lukt, dus dat vertel ik niet meer.
verder moet je nog een 3de uitgang op je video kaart hebben, als je die hebt kan je daar een derde scherm op aans;luiten. dan zet je de scermen inwidescreen modus, zodat je 3schermen dus een lang scherm worden. dan als je dan dashlight open zie je onderaan eenrij met faders, waarbij staat feder window, deze sleep je dan net zoal de 3d vieuw naar het derde scherm
Dan heb je Bv op scher een het hoodf prograama waar je scene's kan maken en afspelen, op scherm 2 de faders en op scherm 3 de 3d vieuw.

Als je veel lampen ( en dusook veel fader bezet) hebt zou je meteen extra grafische kaart nog een scher kunnen aansluiten, en dan kanje het fader window uittrekken zoadat je 2 schermen faders hebt, dan heb je er in totaal dus 4   :EEK!:

----------


## Controller

Mensen misschien een idee om met de video vragen naar http://gathering.tweakers.net te gaan.

----------


## Mark-LED

Op de vraag uit pagina 2: Daslight 1 stuurt hier geen DMX uit en herkent de dongle niet. Zowel Daslight 1 van de website als zowel Daslight 1 van de cd-rom.

Daslight 1 werkt namelijk wél stabiel heb ik gemerkt.

----------


## DJ nn

zover ik weet zijn daslight1 van CD en van de sit ehetzelfde ...
weet die niet zeker maar dacht het wel ...
daslight1 werkt inderdaad stabiel maar deze heeft minder functies en minder fixtures dan de 2

en sfvb: 4 schermen wordt me wat veel denkik (je weet maar nooit :P)
maar alvast bedankt voor je uitleg om met 3 schermen te werken ... dat lijkt me wel interesant na verloop van tijd

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## cowbeast

Ik heb gisteren even een 2de scherm op men pc geplaatst en dan wat met Dashlight zitten prutsen... Het is echt wel handiger werken met 2 schermen... zou zie je eens wat je doet :P Ik heb me echt zo'n interface aan schaffen... maar mijn probleem is budget...

----------


## sfvb

kan je niet zo'n velleman ding (of een andere goedkope) gebruiken om met daslight te gebruiken?

----------


## DJ nn

neen ... (als je eve had rondgeken had je dat ook gevonden, maar daar ga ik nu niet over zeuren)
je kan dus enkel de daslight interface gebruiken gebruiken
en als je even rondkijkt is deze nog eens niet zo duur

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## cowbeast

> n
> je kan dus enkel de daslight interface gebruiken gebruiken
> en als je even rondkijkt is deze nog eens niet zo duur



Ahja, dan mag je mij wel even wat meer uitleg geven over die uitspraak... Ik vind 300   voor zo'n klein dingetje wel vrij veel voor een gwne particulier die het als hobby doet  :Smile:

----------


## stekelvarke

Dat kleine dingetje (de interface dus) is niet zo duur, zo iets maak je zelf voor €50, maar uiteraard betaal je ook voor de software ontwikkeling.
Wil je dat niet zal je moeten kijken naar freeware progjes.
Maar vergeleken met bv. Martin LJ wat ook maar zo'n klein dingetje is is dashlight nog eens niet zo duur.

----------


## axs

iemand al vergeleken met hogPC widget???
EUR 2250 listprijs...

Dus ja... waar hebben we hier over!

----------


## DJ nn

OK 500 € voor zo'n klein ding is idd veel geld maar als je dan gaat kijken naar andere DMX interfaces met een deftige software (liefst met 3D viewer) dan is 500€ niet zow veel ...

en je kan ze zelf maken of goedkopere versies kopen maar dan moet je met gratis progjes werken die vaak geen 3D viewer hebben en dat mis ik dan wel ... (om zonder lichteffecten een showtje te maken)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Mark-LED

Weet iemand wanneer Daslight versie 2 (de beta dus) officieel stabiel wordt verklaard en waarom Daslight 1 bij mij geen dmx uitstuurt?

----------


## stekelvarke

> OK 500  voor zo'n klein ding is idd veel geld maar als je dan gaat kijken naar andere DMX interfaces met een deftige software (liefst met 3D viewer) dan is 500 niet zow veel ...



Zelfs alleen een deftige 3D viewer kost meer als Daslight. Ook is er veel deftige software zonder 3D die meer als Daslight kost (Zoals hog PC zoals axs al aangaf). Dus al bij al valt de prijs van Daslight wel mee. En licht/geluid is en blijft een dure hobby.

----------


## cowbeast

> En licht/geluid is en blijft een dure hobby.



Geef ik je 100 % gelijk in. Maarja natuurlijk, tis mss een investering zo'n lichtsturing... maar de resultaten zijn ook wel doeltreffent... Als je iets of wat degelijke lichtcontroller (analoog) wilt aanschaffen zal je ook niet ver van die 300 a 500  zitten. Dusjah

----------


## STim

Ik werk ook met Daslight, om zelfs tot 16 heads, 8 fourbars, 2 strobo's en een hoop leds te sturen, en werkt perfect. Als je er veel mee werkt kan je er echt mooie dingen mee maken. Je moet er gelijk bij een lichttafel een beetje een eigen systeem voor bedenken. Ik vind het pakket dubbel en dik de investering waard.

----------


## cowbeast

Ik vind zowizo, sturen via PC veel aantrekkelijker... Veel meer voor- dan nadelen vin dik persoonlijk...
Denk maar aan de caparicteit van het opslaan... je spreekt over gigabytes, of terabytes... Je kan veel binds maken met je toetsenbord, zo kan je makelijk een bepaald programa aanroepen... Tegen wanneer je zo iets heb ik een degelijke lichttafel... ben je stukken van mensen kwijt...
Enigste probleem eraan is, pc is en blijft een delicaat toestel... je zal met je pc niet te dicht bij je dimmerpack moeten gaan staan, anders zou het kunnen dat je HDD gwn leeg gemaakt word door de magnetische velden!

----------


## flyboarder

Hoi,
Ik heb een vraag wat betreft 2 beeldschermen, als je de 3d viewer wilt gebruiken heb je een video kaart met 3d nodig, maar stel je hebt een oude pc die voldoet aan de eisen voor daslight maar er zit maar 1 oude video kaart in. Kun je dan door er een 2e videokaar met 3d er bij te zetten, en op dat beeldscherm wel de 3d viewer gebruiken?

Gr Joost

----------


## Geit

je loopt dan al vast met het plaatsen.

tenzei je een SLI oid systeem hebt is dit onmogelijk.

wél kun je een betere videokaart in je pc zetten, zolang je niet meer als 2(of 3, maakt niet zoveel uit) onderdelen vervangt blijft win xp het nog gewoon doen.

Eventueel heb ik hier nog wel een leuk videokaartje liggen dat daslight geschikt is, hangt nu in mn server te nixen.

succes :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

Als jouw pc die kaart ondersteund wel.

----------


## marciano

even offtopic 





> Ik vind zowizo, sturen via PC veel aantrekkelijker... Veel meer voor- dan nadelen vin dik persoonlijk...
> Denk maar aan de caparicteit van het opslaan... je spreekt over gigabytes, of terabytes... Je kan veel binds maken met je toetsenbord, zo kan je makelijk een bepaald programa aanroepen... Tegen wanneer je zo iets heb ik een degelijke lichttafel... ben je stukken van mensen kwijt...
> Enigste probleem eraan is, pc is en blijft een delicaat toestel... _je zal met je pc niet te dicht bij je dimmerpack moeten gaan staan, anders zou het kunnen dat je HDD gwn leeg gemaakt word door de magnetische velden!_



wat denk je wat er in de wat grotere tafels (en de tafels die zonder extra geheugendingen kunnen onthouden zitten zit ook een Hardeschijf in hoor

ontopic:
ik zou met 2 schermen werken als je naar 3 wilt kost het naar mijn ogen te veel voor de voordelen je bent zo 500 á 600 euro kwijt voor het 3e scherm
(moederbord, videokaart(en) en scherm)

----------


## xxxfpnxxx

> je loopt dan al vast met het plaatsen.
> 
> tenzei je een SLI oid systeem hebt is dit onmogelijk.
> 
> wél kun je een betere videokaart in je pc zetten, zolang je niet meer als 2(of 3, maakt niet zoveel uit) onderdelen vervangt blijft win xp het nog gewoon doen.
> 
> Eventueel heb ik hier nog wel een leuk videokaartje liggen dat daslight geschikt is, hangt nu in mn server te nixen.
> 
> succes



het is zeker wel mogelijk twee verschillende kaarten in een pc te stoppen, ik heb hier ook een fx 5200 (pci) in combinatie met een 7900gtx in een pc en dat loopt goed, stuur er nu 3 monitoren mee aan, dus het kan zeker wel.
en als het je niet lukt ff vragen op GoT: *http://gathering.tweakers.net/*

----------


## axs

easier...
hier 3 schermen op een matrix parhelia kaart... draait super en geen gedoe met IRQ-conflicten, zwaar dataverkeer over je bus etc...

----------


## xxxfpnxxx

of koop zoon ding als in die artikel: http://tweakers.net/nieuws/42776

----------


## Mark-LED

Zullen we het gedeelte 'meerdere videokaarten en beeldschermen' in dit topic beperken?

Daslight werkt nu redelijk stabiel hier, heb de laatste versie van hun website geript, incl. update. Alleen de taal-paketten doen het nog niet, de menu's nog niet, de interface kan nog niet stand-alone (omdat ie niet gevonden wordt?) en de dmx-ingang werkt nog niet.

Het blijft dus wachten op een stabiele versie...

----------


## STINO

ik heb een vraag over daslight, ik denk dat ik mijn vraag best bij dit topic toevoeg...

ik heb sinds gisteren de gratis versie van daslight gedownload om als voorbereiding van een opdracht eens te kunnen kijken wat het resultaat gaat zijn. Nu heb ik met daslight het probleem dat ik wanneer ik een show heb opgeslagen, en daslight heb afgesloten, de show niet meer wil openen en het programmatje vastloopt... 
Is dit "normaal" aan de free versie of doe ik iets verkeerd...

Als dit normaal is bij deze versie, werk ik wel verder met sunlite maar ik wou gewoon eens weten welke van beide het makkelijkste in gebruik was...

hartelijk bedankt

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Dat is zeker niet "normaal".
Daslight, het programma, is sowieso gratis. Je betaald de software ontwikkeling als je zo'n dongle koopt.

Kun je vertellen welke versie je hebt? Misschien een slechte beta-versie?

----------


## Mark-LED

Probeer eens een andere pc, niet elke pc is even schoon geconfigureerd.

----------


## STINO

ik heb versie 2 op mijn laptop staan...

ik weet niet hoe het komt maar sinds vandaag lukt het wel om een show op te slaan, ik heb nu ook gesaved in het tabblad 3B. ik weet niet dat dit er iets mee heeft te maken...

ik ben blij dat het werkt!

alvast bedant voor de reacties

----------


## marciano

heb net het daslight pakket binnen. heb Daslight 1 geinstalleerd en dat werkt goed (staat ook netjes DVC2 gold als ik opstart) maar toen ik daslight 2 heb geinstalleerd en de firmware van de interface heb geupdate als ik dan daslight 2 op start staat er in eens pc op de interface maar als ik nu weer daslight 1 opstart staat er weer demo mode. hoe kan ik dit oplossen?

----------


## Mark-LED

Koppel je dongle eens los en weer aan, en start dan DVC van je keuze opnieuw.

----------


## marciano

Heb alles opnieuw geinstalleerd behalve daslight 2 en nu doet hij het weer. Ik denk dat hij in verwaring was met daslight 2.

@melo G
bedankt voor de snelle reactie

----------


## jeroen01

weet iemand hoe je met de daslight controller meerdere movinghead oid op 1 dmx adres zet zodat ze allemaal tegelijk gaan op bijv 8 dezelfde schuiven?

groet jeroen

----------


## DJ nn

dat weet ik dus ook niet hoe je meer fixtures op hetzelfde adress krijgt...
maar je kunt eventueel met sneltoetsen werken... en dan volgen de schuiven van de andere wel mee. (kwestie van toch een iets of wat oplossing te hebben)

groetjes DJ nn

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Je kunt van fixtures groepen maken. zoals DJ nn al een beetje zegt.
Met een sneltoest (F1 t/m F12) kun je dan wanneer je die toets ingedrukt houdt het hele groepje aansturen....

Dus wanneer je een kleurtje veranderd van één van de fixtures in dat groepje en je houdt het sneltoest vast. Verandert het kleurtje voor alle fixtures in dat ene groepje.

----------


## stekelvarke

Waarom zou je in daslight alle movingheads op 1 adres willen zetten?
Je voegt gewoon 1 movinghead in in daslight, en je stelt gewoon alle 8 de movingheads in op dit start adres.
Wanneer je met die ene movinghead in daslight beweegt zullen alle movingheads op dit adres hetzelfde doen.

----------


## jeroen01

dat werkt dus bij mij niet, dan zegt ie dat het kanaal al bezet is

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Als je continu wilt dat je fixtures hetzelfde blijven doen, dan is het idee van stekelvarke goed te doen (al kun je er zoveel meer mee, maargoed).

Je moet ook niet in dashlight 8 fixtures toevoegen maar gewoon één!
Bijvoorbeeld met dmx-adress 1.

Dan zet je al je fixtures ook op startadress 1 (dus de lamp zelf)

----------


## jeroen01

weet iemand of je ook bouwspots en 650W spots (1000W) theaterspots met focus in daslight kan zetten?

dus dat je alleen een dimmershuif hebt ( en de focus net zo doet als de kleurenfilter voor de par56) en dat je bouwspots op kan hangen, (met filter)

alvast bedankt!!!

----------


## DJ nn

@ stekelvarken: je zou dat willen om in de 3D vieuw te zien wat je headjes (zouden) doen
"oplossing" zou kunnen zijn: voor de 3D view met sneltoetsen werken en "in't echt" de heads op zelfde adres...

@ jeroen01: ik zou al snel zwijgen over bouwlampen hierzo (ivm pro-forum)
maar je kan zelf fixtures maken en voor de focus zou ik het niet weten hoe dat moet

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Mark-LED

> weet iemand of je ook bouwspots en 650W spots (1000W) theaterspots met focus in daslight kan zetten?
> 
> dus dat je alleen een dimmershuif hebt ( en de focus net zo doet als de kleurenfilter voor de par56) en dat je bouwspots op kan hangen, (met filter)
> 
> alvast bedankt!!!



Het is mogelijk om zelf fixtures aan te maken via Daslight.

Maar die spots zoals jij ze beschrijft, heb je daar een merk van? Daslight heeft een flink aantal merken + fixtures al voorgeschreven, die je zo kan gebruiken.

Bouwspots kan je ook zo toevoegen, voeg je gewoon een par36 lampje toe ofzo. Maakt voor de aansturing niks uit.

----------


## jeroen01

jah maar is een par36 realistisch qua simulatie in vergelijking tot een bouwspot

----------


## stekelvarke

Gaat het hier om het aansturen van licht of om mooie plaatjes te maken in de 3D view?

----------


## jeroen01

het gaat mij in principe om de 3d vieuwer

----------


## stekelvarke

Hiervoor maak je best een nieuwe fixture aan met een beam angle die groot genoeg is. Want de bundel van een par36 pinspot is niet echt te vergelijken met die van een bouwspot.

----------


## gyon15

ik heb de demo van daslight virtual controller 2 gedownload en werkt prima met scenes maken enz. maar als ik mijn scenes live ga afspelen en klik de scene aan dan gaan de lampen van alles doen maar wat niet de bedoeling is. kan iemand me helpen?

----------

